# A question for our Aussie mates



## kiwi (Jun 13, 2019)

I am considering a career move to Perth and am really worried about what I can do with my collection as it is now considerable and don’t want to have to start again. 

My question is where do I find the list of paphs allowed in Oz and what would be the quarantine requirements for me to bring them with me?

Does Sam bring over bare root plants?


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 13, 2019)

Sam brings flasks.
The last time Sam imported plants for the AOCC show last year it was a complete disaster due to incompetent at 'this end'. In general importing plants into Australia is expensive and fraught with danger (ie they die) due to antiquated quarantine laws requiring fumigation.
Note that WA has additional, stricter 'transfer' requirements to prevent disease spread from eastern states

To be frank, I think you would need to sell your plants in NZ and restart. The cost of quarantine (if you could find someone to even be interested) and the predictable losses would be prohibitive.

It's Probably worth contacting Ezi-gro orchids in WA. Nice people they might be able to verify the issues. Or try Howard Tan (Paphyville), really nice guy who does import paphs - http://www.orchid.or.jp/orchid/people/tanaka/cont/enorchidfriend19.html


----------



## emydura (Jun 13, 2019)

I agree with Stephen. My experiences with imported fumgated Paphs are all negative. It is costly, a lot die and those that do survive just sulk for years. It can take a long time for plants to reestablish.

Everything depends on whether the plants are fumigated. Paphs are actually on the exempt list for fumigation as they are considered too sensitive. But they generally fumigate anyway. If they are in the slightest doubt they will fumigate. 

I don't think Sam will ever bring plants in again. Basically the whole shipment was killed. I had ordered a few myself. I got one out of 10 plants and that single plant is in terrible condition.

If you plan to go back to NZ in the future, I would leave your plants there. Otherwise, more than likely you will spend a fortune and have little to show for it in the end.


----------



## kiwi (Jun 13, 2019)

Thanks guys, doesn’t sound promising


----------



## NYEric (Jun 26, 2019)

Australia has very, very restrictive rules regarding imports. (This is from personal experience with import trouble from Canada to USA )


----------

